# Ridgid Miter Saw Utility Vehicle - $99



## MoJoe (Feb 21, 2006)

I've been looking for a nice portable miter saw stand for a while and I just received the Home Depot circular for this weekend. They have the Ridgid Miter Saw Utility Vehicle on sale for $99. I picked it up and it is great. The mounting area is huge compaired to others I've seen and my Porter Cable 10" fits very securely.

I have no relation to HD, just like to pass the savings on to others.

http://www.homedepot.com/prel80/HDUS/EN_US/diy_main/pg_diy.jsp?prod_id=164176


----------



## Darylh (Jan 2, 2006)

GOOD SCOOP i'd say


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

I bought one when they reduced the price from 199 to 149. This a bargin and works great!


----------

